# Just flipped these girls..



## rayd512 (Jan 16, 2021)

Just flipped my babies.. couple more months.. just in time for 4/20


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice looking plants. What flavors?


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a few diff flavors this run..
LA confidential..grand daddy purps..sour lemon diesel..magnum..cherry blossom.. sherbet and some AK..only my 3rd run.. getting better everytime


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2021)

I like GP


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 25, 2021)

New pics... just started to flower! Starting to really smell lovely as well.


----------



## BigJer (Feb 27, 2021)

I give, what's that hanging in the baggies?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Rayd512 must have taken a vacation.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2021)

I grew LA Confidential a long time ago, 8 or 9 years ago. From what I remember it was pretty good smoke.


----------

